# hello



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Antenna Farm,

What type of antenni you growing over there.
There are more than 1/2 a dozen hams on beesource, maybe you could put you're call in you're signature file, several of the guys do it that way.

Check with some of the local beekeepers about the african honey bee I know its in FL already. Maybe there's a club in you're area.


----------



## antennafarm (May 16, 2009)

We have a few here; mostly dipoles, a hex beam, homebrew 2m, a big pile of rohn 45 that needs to be erected it was an am radio station directional array, the usual supects. My dad who lives next door is the radio fanatic he was a C.hicken B.ander for years then we got our tickets together a few years back. He has taken to it in a bigger way with most of the antennas, amps etc. My call sign is W4HGA and I usually monitor 28.400 and 17 meters for CQ's I have an Icom 756. Look forward to make qso with bee keeper/operators.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

welcome to beesource


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Greetings*

Welcome to the forums. I got my ticket in 1968, finally let it expire in 2004 after not owning a rig in 10+ yrs. Was a CB'r from 1963-68.

If you are interested, we are attempting to activate a social group for Georgia Beeks. 

It can be found by clicking on the "Community" option on the bar above. It will drop a mini-menu with social groups as an option.

There isn't much activity yet, but it could be a good place for us newbees to exchange local experiences.

Have a Great Honey Summer...Ron ex WB9DXJ


----------

